# SIM Card in Spain & Italy



## classiclincoln (Oct 1, 2011)

We're going to be in Malaga the last week of June and then an eastern Mediterranean cruise the following week.  Is there a SIM card that will work around that area of Europe?  Will be in Greece and Croatia on the cruise.

Thanks!

Stu


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2011)

As long as you have an unlocked quad band GSM phone, you can get a pre-paid sim at tobacco or phone shops. If you don't you can get a pre-paid phone there too. Or you can have your carrier turn on international calling on your own phone. Just call 611.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 2, 2011)

I just unlocked both our phones so when we go to Europe this xmas we can do that. It was kind of a pain but not so bad. It took about 20 minutes doing an online chat with the ATT rep to get my phone and DW's phone unlocked.


----------



## classiclincoln (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an unlocked phone that I use when I travel abroad.  I guess I wasn't clear with my question; what company sells a SIM card that can be used in that area (Spain, Italy, Greece, Croatia)?


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 3, 2011)

No clue on SIM cards but you might look at this.

tepwireless.com

I plan on getting one next week for use in London.

Cheers


----------



## Laurie (Oct 3, 2011)

I was looking at this:
www.ebay.com/itm/Global-Travel-SIM-...Cell_Phones&hash=item1e5e5d4078#ht_6498wt_833

BUT - can't figure out costs of making calls to Italy, from Italy (land lines). 

They also have a website at www.ekit.com

Any feedback, experts? 

tho we just spoke to Verizon for info on upgrading plan early, adding int'l plan for a few weeks, getting a new Droid for $100 b/c our current Droids don't take SIM cards, etc... _still _trying to figure this out too.

Edited to add:
They sell a variety of SIM cards here - www.ekit.com/ekit/MobilePurchase/Sims -  maybe this is more expensive than purchasing when you get there, tho.


----------



## jjpeter11 (Jan 13, 2012)

If you purchase an International Roaming SIM when you travel, instead of taking your Australian mobile with you whilst you travel through Europe, then you should save at least 70% or more. I am sure that you would rather keep your money in your pocket.
________
SIM Card for Spain


----------



## Margariet (Jan 13, 2012)

classiclincoln said:


> We're going to be in Malaga the last week of June and then an eastern Mediterranean cruise the following week.  Is there a SIM card that will work around that area of Europe?  Will be in Greece and Croatia on the cruise.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Stu



Just go the Carrefour hypermarket. They have their own sim prepaid card. Or you can buy a prepaid card of another brand like Vodafone. We always use Vodafone in Spain. Just check with them. There are always desks of Vodafone, Movistar, Orange, etc in all the supermarkets in Spain and in every shopping street. Have fun.


----------



## jjpeter11 (Jan 27, 2012)

With the pre-paid global SIM card, you get the benefit of having the same number, which you can carry through your journey in different parts of the world. On top of that, the calls that you receive are free of cost, no matter where it is generated from.I'm using holidayphone during my foreign tour especially in Spain, Italy. They providing cheap and best services.SIM Card for Spain


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 27, 2012)

Picked up a GOSIM SIM card because it seemed to overall have the best rates for the places outside of the US that we travel.  Used it in the Cayman Islands over the holidays and worked great.


----------

